# Mr. Berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does Anyone know when mark is planning on having it this year. Thanks


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Last Saturday of the month, bonner rd ramp, i think it is still 25.00 per man.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

BASSINONE said:


> Last Saturday of the month, bonner rd ramp, i think it is still 25.00 per man.


Thanks


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Thought he changed this so that 2 man teams can fish also... $25 per team?


----------

